# Out-of-DMA Guide Data Differences, L215 versus L218



## bbomar (Oct 18, 2004)

I just noticed this last night. Under L215 out-of-DMA LILs would show up in red in the guide whenever the corresponding OTA channel was scanned in and added. For example, WHNT-DT (19-01) in Huntsville, AL is out of my DMA but I receive it just fine and, when added as an OTA channel, it would cause the LIL equivalent, 9196, to be added to the guide in red, and the guide data would appear on the OTA channel as well. Under L218 the red 9196 entry does not appear in the guide with all-channels selected, but the guide data still appears on the OTA channel. Interestingly, a program search that finds a program on this channel still shows both 19-01 and 9196. There is also a little transmitter tower icon beside OTA channels found in a search, but it may have been there before and I didn't notice it.


----------



## jergenf (Mar 31, 2005)

I think it's the other way around. If you have the LiL in the high range of the guide then it maps the corresponding data to the PSIP identified OTA channel. 

But that doesn't explain why guide data exist for 019-01 with L218. Are you presently subscribed to locals?


----------



## bbomar (Oct 18, 2004)

jergenf said:


> I think it's the other way around. If you have the LiL in the high range of the guide then it maps the corresponding data to the PSIP identified OTA channel.
> 
> But that doesn't explain why guide data exist for 019-01 with L218. Are you presently subscribed to locals?


Yes, I subscribe to locals. My satellite LIL DMA channels are mapped down to the low range and also appear in the 8000-9000 range. I'm just observing that the out-of-DMA satellite channels used to appear in red under L215 and now don't appear at all, but I still get the remapped guide data. I'm not complaining - just observing that there is a difference.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

bbomar said:


> Yes, I subscribe to locals. My satellite LIL DMA channels are mapped down to the low range and also appear in the 8000-9000 range. I'm just observing that the out-of-DMA satellite channels used to appear in red under L215 and now don't appear at all, but I still get the remapped guide data. I'm not complaining - just observing that there is a difference.


The difference is now those of us who don't subscribe to LIL's no longer get ANY guide data from OTA's


----------



## oljim (Aug 6, 2002)

bbomar I get the same as you, did have out-of dmas in red now they do not show up in all ch list.


----------



## danm2z (May 18, 2005)

I don't get any out of DMA guide data at all. I live outside Washington D.C. and I can generally get locals from the Baltimore DMA over the air (we're 35 miles from Balt and 20 miles from D.C.). I know that the LIL are carried on 105. When I asked Dish to install the SuperDish for me, so we would get 105, they refused, even though I had the equipment.

Is there a way to get local programming information for those other channels? While most of the programming is the same, the PBS affiliates have programs at different times. Also, the football games are occasionally different due to the "home" team for each city.


----------

